# Custom Hoyt?



## Paul68 (Jul 20, 2012)

Must say, I'll be curious if Hoyt agrees to build it. Looking forward to the updates.


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

Devils advocate:

Why not throw XT3000 on your Vantage Pro? Why would you want to go down in ATA with the shorter Tribute riser?

-Grant


----------



## JMLOWE (Apr 19, 2011)

grantmac said:


> Devils advocate:
> 
> Why not throw XT3000 on your Vantage Pro? Why would you want to go down in ATA with the shorter Tribute riser?
> 
> -Grant


The VPs are around 40.5 ata, I get along with them great and want to stay in that range. I shoot two under so pinch is not that bad.


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

I don't see why you'd want to go with the same ATA but a shorter riser. I am a fan of longer risers and shorter limbs but that is just me.

-Grant


----------



## JMLOWE (Apr 19, 2011)

Hummm....you got me thinking now. I didn't realize the Tribute riser was shorter.


----------



## ia bhtr (May 22, 2002)

if Hoyt can make it work , custom shop usually is $100 xtra over msp


----------



## JMLOWE (Apr 19, 2011)

Ok, the VP riser is 28 3/8". Anyone know what the Tribute measures?


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

JMLOWE said:


> Ok, the VP riser is 28 3/8". Anyone know what the Tribute measures?


Not sure but look at the geometry. The limb rockers are a much flatter angle then the VP but it's only 4" longer ATA. I'm betting it uses xt3000 limbs and if you put xt2000 on there the BH would be pretty low. The VP gets a decent BH because the riser is so long and the limb pads are steeply raked to the rear.

If I were you I'd just go looking for another VP since I honestly think the Tribute would be a big step back.

-Grant


----------



## JMLOWE (Apr 19, 2011)

grantmac said:


> Not sure but look at the geometry. The limb rockers are a much flatter angle then the VP but it's only 4" longer ATA. I'm betting it uses xt3000 limbs and if you put xt2000 on there the BH would be pretty low. The VP gets a decent BH because the riser is so long and the limb pads are steeply raked to the rear.
> 
> If I were you I'd just go looking for another VP since I honestly think the Tribute would be a big step back.
> 
> -Grant


I see what you mean after looking at it. Hummm....the VPs shoot great but have the itch to try something new.


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

I'll be surprised if Hoyt does it. I think someone (Boyd?) tried to get them to do something similar once and they didn't. Maybe if it was Boyd he'll jump on here. Old age..LOL


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

JMLOWE said:


> I see what you mean after looking at it. Hummm....the VPs shoot great but have the itch to try something new.


Does it have to be Hoyt? Does it have the be brand-new?

-Grant


----------



## JMLOWE (Apr 19, 2011)

No and no! Kicking around a Barnsdale as well.


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

Find yourself a Shadowcat or Sceptor. Those Martins are shooters.

-Grant


----------



## mding (Aug 24, 2012)

I called Hoyt recently and they told me "no, can't say" immediately on questions about GTX cams on 45" ATA bows (Vantage LTD, Tribute)


----------



## dragonheart II (Aug 20, 2010)

I had a Vantage pro and a custom shop vantage pro with longer limbs. The stock vantage pro shot better than the custom shop. I am a fan of ATA length, but it also depends on your style of hookup. The guys that shoot really well with the shorter ATA seems to have less than three fingers on the bowstring at release. Sounds like what you have is a pretty solid setup. I can totally relate to the "itch". LOL!


----------



## b-a-maniak (Apr 19, 2014)

You're talking about a frankenbow. The bowmakers have enough liability issues without getting involved with mix n match builds. Talk with Ray Knight, Nuts n Bolts and Bowbender for some suggestions. Ask some questions in the frankenbow section in the brand specific forum. Good thread and good luck.


----------



## big cypress (Jul 31, 2006)

have a custom hoyt coming in september . a pair of accuwheels on a barnsdale riser and limbs .


----------



## JMLOWE (Apr 19, 2011)

I gave up waiting on an answer from Hoyt on my custom build and ordered a Podium X40. Really enjoying the new bow and shooting well with it. Time will tell if it will be my go to as I am pretty attached to my Vantage Pros with Cam 1/2 Plus.


----------

